# British Columbia Standard Breeder Recommendations



## PoodleSeekin (May 8, 2021)

Hello! Thanks for your time. My standard passed last year, unfortunately, and I very much would love another poodle. Another dog in general honestly, but it turns out I'm actually allergic to dogs (I think the fur type and no shed of the poodle just doesn't trigger it, because I had no idea!). 

I found pure poodle puppy love, but something about their site and dogs feels.. Off to me?? The breeder we got our last standard from is no longer showing/breeding standards, and has switched to minis as she gets older - easier to handle than standards, I assume, but now I have no idea where to start now with looking for a breeder in BC. Any recommendations?


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

A couple things stand out for me on their website. First of all, what do they do with their dogs besides breed them? Second, Nu Vet supplements are a multi-level marketing scheme, and if they require you to give them or void their health guarantee, that would be a hard NO for me.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome!

I'm sorry that we're meeting under these circumstances. 

It sounds like you might have some experience in assessing breeders. This link to a recent thread on them mentions some concerns that members had looking thru their site.








Thoughts on pure poodle puppy love


They're called Pure Poodle Puppy Love. https://www.purepoodlepuppylove.com/ Thanks! Other suggestions for a poodle breeders that leave natural tails and follows puppy culture would be great! I live in Washington and am willing to drive quite a ways to find the right breeder. I'll also fly if...




www.poodleforum.com





I'll add my tips and things to consider, for additional reference since it touches on a some of your questions in your Intro thread and things have changed a lot since you found your previous girl. 

Health testing of the breeding parents is a good indicator of a quality, conscientious breeder. The Breeder List has info on what to look for in the testing for each variety. Mentioning health testing on a site is nice but isn't proof. For proof, look for health testing results spelled out on the breeder's site, then verify for yourself by going to the site the results are published on. If you don't find any evidence of testing or can't find the info but the breeder appeals to you, contact them and ask where you might see the testing they do. Quality breeders put in a lot of effort to make sure they're breeding the healthiest poodles and will be happy to talk about it and provide the info.

Look for and verify OFA/CHIC level testing at a minimum. Poodle specific DNA panels for those testable conditions are companion testing with the OFA/CHIC testing. Those DNA panels are often done at independent labs like PawPrints or Embark.

Look Up A Dog | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO (ofa.org)


A caution that a health "guarantee" on a puppy doesn't have much to back it if the sire and dam were not given the testing for breed and variety. "Guarantees" without the testing often favor the breeder, more than the buyer.

Read thru any contracts that may be listed. If they rule out coverage for conditions that the breeding pair should or could have been tested for, consider that a caution flag. Otherwise, are the terms clear to you and can you live with them?

Conscientious breeders have a waitlist at the best of times and with pandemic puppy seekers, that wait is stretched well into 2021-2022. There have been more than a few serendipitous contacts between seeker and breeder, so don't be put off by the thought of a waitlist. Also, don't be put off if online sites aren't particularly updated. As often as not, breeders may prefer communicating by phone as well as email or text, and are busy with their dogs rather than keep a website updated.

When you start making contacts, let them know if you're open to an older pup or young adult.

Color preferences are understandable but keep in mind that you're limiting your options even further in a very limited supply of puppies. Many poodle colors change thru their lives, so that beautiful color that you fell for may look very different in weeks, months or several years down the road.

Temperament and personality are lifelong traits.

Be prepared to spend in the range of $2000 to $3500 USD. Conscientious breeders are not padding pricing due to Covid.

Be prepared to travel outside your preferred area.

As a very general rule, websites to be leery of are those that feature cutesy puppies with bows and such, little or no useful info on sires or dams, the word "Order" or "Ordering" (these are living beings, not appliances) and a PayPal or "pay here" button prominently featured "for your convenience".


An excellent source for breeder referrals is your local or the regional or national Poodle Club. An online search for "Poodle Club of *___* (your city or state)" will find them. You can also go directly to the national club site.

Some Poodle Club links are in the Breeder List.


As a sort of checklist of things to look for or ask, this is my short personal criteria:

My criteria need not be yours but I think it's important for a potential poodle owner to understand why these things matter in finding a conscientious breeder and to get a well bred puppy to share life with for many years to come.
Simply being advertised as "registered" or even "purebred" doesn't mean that a puppy is _well bred._


Every one of these is a talking point a conscientious breeder will welcome, just not all at the same time 

My ideal breeder is someone who is doing this because they love the breed.
They want to see each new generation born at least as good as the previous, ideally better.
They provide for every dog in their care as if that dog is their own.
They will be there for the new family, and stand behind that pup for it's lifetime, rain or shine, with or without a contract.
They will know the standards and pedigrees of their chosen breed, health and genetic diversity of their lines, and breed to better them.
They will know of the latest studies in health standards for their chosen breed and variety and do the health testing of their breeding dogs.
They prove their dogs meet breed standards and are physically capable by breeding from sires and dams proven in competition or participating in other activities.
They do not cross breed.
They will have as many questions for me as I do for them.
They invest in their dogs. They don't expect the dogs to support them.

There are resources as well as breeders in the Breeder List. Don't miss the multi-listings. I didn't necessarily add an individual listing if the breeder is already on one of those sites.

Review some of the websites to get a feel for what to look for from quality breeders and what's missing from others.

Canadian listings follow the US but look at the US listings too which might be not too far of a trip. The borders will reopen someday . 









🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩


GEOGRAPHICAL BREEDERS LIST AND ADDITIONAL RESOURCES PLEASE READ THIS FIRST What this list is NOT: This list is not an endorsement of any breeder by Poodle Forum This list is not a list to just go buy from without doing more investigation This list is not comprehensive What this list IS: This...




www.poodleforum.com


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

you may want to try contacting arreau, she is, i think, in ottawa, but she keeps track of other breeders and may be able to help.


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Natalie of Lumiere Standard Poodles, is located in Vancouver, BC


----------



## PoodleSeekin (May 8, 2021)

Thank you for all the warm replies! Firstly yes I agree with that thread about purepoodlepuppy love and will NOT be looking into getting a dog from there. Thank you for linking me to that post.



Rose n Poos said:


> I'll add my tips and things to consider, for additional reference since it touches on a some of your questions in your Intro thread and things have changed a lot since you found your previous girl.


Thanks for so much info, this is incredibly helpful! I appreciate it a lot. The talking points and health info you bring up are things I will 100% keep in mind when talking to breeders. I don't doubt you, but are you sure 2000-3500$ only? People around here are saying easily 6-7k in Canadian, someone a few doors down bought a standard for $6000 a few months ago. I'd LOVE if it was 3500 USD max. 



patk said:


> you may want to try contacting arreau, she is, i think, in ottawa, but she keeps track of other breeders and may be able to help.


Is that a forum member? I'll PM her if so!



farleysd said:


> Natalie of Lumiere Standard Poodles, is located in Vancouver, BC


Thanks! Have sent them an email.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I keep up with pricing only in the sense of what members report, but, without general explanations from quality breeders of why the cost would have jumped so dramatically in this last year, I'm sticking with my range +/-. I've already revised the USD range up once this year by $1000.

Not always, but often the higher above the range we're used to seeing isn't necessarily an indicator of the best breeders.

Check with Arreau as suggested and check with the Poodle Club to see what they think a fair range is for quality, conscientious breeders in today's market.


----------

